
Autonomous vehicles and Transport as a Service (TaaS) will end car ownership - slashdotdash
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ud-fPKnj3Q
======
slashdotdash
Tony Seba predicts the end of personal car ownership due to the disruption of
transportation by new technology (batteries, electric vehicles, autonomous
vehicles) and new business models, such as ride hailing and Transport-as-a-
Service (TaaS).

------
bradknowles
Just like renting homes ended home ownership?

